# NEC DVD ND-3530A driver needed



## fat tony (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear all,

I have a Dell Dimension 5000. Recently the hard drive failed and I replaced it and reinstalled XP. I also added a 2gb RAM after a month later. Soon after that I discovered that the DVD/CD drive (a NEC ND-3530A) does not work. The power is fine and the drawer opens/closes.

I went into device manager and saw the message "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)".

The driver details say the driver is a Microsoft driver -how can I update the driver? I tried downloading the NEC driver from the Dell website, but how do replace the Microsft driver? Please explain in simple terms, I am a novice.

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you already downloaded it, just click on the file and run.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall the drive in Device manager.
Reboot twice.


----------



## fat tony (Nov 24, 2007)

sobeit666 said:


> if you already downloaded it, just click on the file and run.


Sobeit, thanks for the reply. I did try that too (I should have said!). It did not work - the update routine does not complete. I tried this several times.


----------



## fat tony (Nov 24, 2007)

eneles said:


> Uninstall the drive in Device manager.
> Reboot twice.


Eneles - thanks for your reply. I will try this and let you know how I get on.


----------



## fat tony (Nov 24, 2007)

Eneles, erhmm ... actually ... what happens after the second reboot? Does it start to work or do I have to do something else?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Windows XP should have detected it and installed the driver.

Go to Control Panel > add Hardware.

"Q: Do I need a driver? 
A: No drivers are required for Windows® XP (Home, Professional), and Windows 2000, and Windows ME. It isn't necessary to install driver or program for preference setup. DVD and CD writing software must be purchased seperately. "

http://support.necam.com/optical/downloads/flashfirmware/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check the connections inside the case.
The data and/or the power plug to the CD drive has, most likely, become loose when you changed the hard drive (or when you added the RAM).


----------

